# what transmission fluid for a 92 Ford Aerostar?



## jessman (Oct 24, 2006)

Lost the manual, adn the dipstick doesn't say anything.

I think I have been out of transmission fluid for about a week, cause if I stop at a light, and then try to go again, I have to slam the gas and it revs the engine majorly until finally it lurches forward, and then I can continue driving normally, until I hit the next gear.

It scares me because if the stop light is on an uphill, I start sliding downhill when I try to go, so luckily there hasn't been anyone really close behind so far


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

Look on the dipstick, usually will state what type., and instruct you
how to add...


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

Dexron II(R) is the fluid you need.


----------



## jessman (Oct 24, 2006)

Is that a specific name brand? Or is that just in any old transmission fluid I can find at the gas station


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

Take a look at this....


----------

